# My helper showed up naked today....



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Robie, When's the cut off?
I dropped all my points to Hope again about a month ago.
Now just building more. Dang, they build fast.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It's threads like these that steal all my "thanks"! Ok I'll have to see if I've blabbed enough since last donation.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Frank Castle said:


> Robie, When's the cut off?
> I dropped all my points to Hope again about a month ago.
> Now just building more. Dang, they build fast.


I think it's November 14th.  
I could be wrong.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

asevereid said:


> I think it's November 14th.
> I could be wrong.


Yes, November 14th gives all parties involved, the time to convert points to money and money to gifts at the hands of the United States Marines and other volunteers around the nation.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok I turned in another 732


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> Ok I turned in another 732


Hope broke the 200,000 mark. Pretty awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Hope (Dec 22, 2014)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Hope broke the 200,000 mark. Pretty awesome. :thumbup:


Yup! :clap:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Hope broke the 200,000 mark. Pretty awesome. :thumbup:


That $2,000, correct?


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

I *gave away 5,000 points* this morning.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cricket said:


> I *gave away 5,000 points* this morning.


You still have another 7...what are you saving those up for?:whistling


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Inner10 said:


> You still have another 7...what are you saving those up for?:whistling


My points are not real and cannot be used for anything. They are just there for testing, etc. The 5,000 points I was referring to were those in our giveaway this morning.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Robie said:


> You must be a liberal.:whistling


I think everyone should donate their points to me.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

tedanderson said:


> I think everyone should donate their points to me.


....of course you do.:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

tedanderson said:


> I think everyone should donate their points to me.


Redistribution of points. I think we need to spread the wealth a little!


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

.........


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Would you rather see this on Christmas morning...when Santa didn't show up?




Or this.....when Santa came and life was good?



Too dramatic? 

Can you imagine waking up Christmas morning and not having a toy or two under the tree from Santa? I can't.

Can you imagine your owns kids waking up to a Santa-less Christmas? Didn't think so.

Yes, you can make a difference for hundreds of disadvantaged kids this Christmas. All it takes is a few clicks of your mouse. And....it's free to you.

They say nothing in life is free. Well, making a difference in a child's life this Christmas through Contractor Talk is.....*so, make a difference; donate your points.*


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Robie said:


> Would you rather see this on Christmas morning...when Santa didn't show up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if I donate points we convert sad white children to happy black children?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> So if I donate points we convert sad white children to happy black children?


Really?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Robie said:


> Really?


My jokes suck eh?


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

+1732

I know its not much but i hope they help some kids with a smile and some fun.

When i was young i know anything (that wasn't clothes) was always good.
MY favorite was "Erector set" parts.......I was handed down my dads stuff and every year it seemed he'd send more new parts and kits. Just now looked on ebay and YIKES. http://www.ebay.com/sch/Erector-Sets-/18993/i.html?_sop=16


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I thought it was funny.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Robie said:


> Would you rather see this on Christmas morning...when Santa didn't show up?


Giving out free toys is no substitute for proper parenting and personal responsibility. If you keep giving them handouts they'll never do better for themselves.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tedanderson said:


> Giving out free toys is no substitute for proper parenting and personal responsibility. If you keep giving them handouts they'll never do better for themselves.


Yeah statistically every kid that got given toys turned out to be a welfare recipient....I better rethink donating to this cause....


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

tedanderson said:


> Giving out free toys is no substitute for proper parenting and personal responsibility. If you keep giving them handouts they'll never do better for themselves.


Can it. The rest of world doesn't care about your idiotic worldview.

Very ignorant to assume you know the exact life situation of every stranger on in America. For the record, I've met some incredibly great parents who, financially, are struggling. Often to no great fault of their own. People who always put their kids before themselves, and give the best life for their kids through tremendous personal sacrifice.

Some people deserve a break.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The only kids I like are my own, that's only because I was told I had to.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

tedanderson said:


> Giving out free toys is no substitute for proper parenting and personal responsibility. If you keep giving them handouts they'll never do better for themselves.


That's the beauty of this.......

Kids.......have nothing at all to do with the circumstances they are born into, or the poor choices their parents may or may not have made.

They are just kids......innocent and clean.

Maybe .....just maybe.....a few moments of pure and uncomplicated joy in an otherwise "imperfect" childhood is simply....... a good thing.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

tedanderson said:


> Giving out free toys is no substitute for proper parenting and personal responsibility. If you keep giving them handouts they'll never do better for themselves.


That's pretty piss poor even if it was a joke.

If nothing else it give the kids something to do before they turn in to the scourge of society.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

times really have changed though.

my mom was born in 1913...told me that one year she got an orange...and a new nickel. couldn't believe she got so much!

bear in mind, fresh fruit in the dakotas, in december...would have been quite a feat.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

thehockeydman said:


> Can it. The rest of world doesn't care about your idiotic worldview.


You obviously care enough to comment. :laughing:

While we are discussing giving away our points, I almost forgot that I still have to shop for the local toy drive here. I have a few inside connections with the toy stores so when it comes to the popular and hard to find items I tend to get them the moment they hit the shelves. I gotta find out what's the big thing this year so that I can make it happen for an underprivileged kid and give him the advantage over the rich kid that can't get it.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

That was good !!!!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

tedanderson said:


> Giving out free toys is no substitute for proper parenting and personal responsibility. If you keep giving them handouts they'll never do better for themselves.


What about the crack babies ? They have no parents ...We are the tit!

There are kids out there that are ****ed! With no fault of their own ..They just landed in in the wrong spot !! You can't blame a child for his or her Parent being a POS!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> What about the crack babies ? They have no parents ...We are the tit!
> 
> There are kids out there that are ****ed! With no fault of their own ..They just landed in in the wrong spot !! You can't blame a child for his or her Parent being a POS!


I blame the child's grandparents


----------



## odleo (Nov 9, 2006)

Robbie Thanks for the nudge to donate to TFT.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

blacktop said:


> What about the crack babies ? They have no parents ...We are the tit!
> 
> There are kids out there that are ****ed! With no fault of their own ..They just landed in in the wrong spot !! You can't blame a child for his or her Parent being a POS!


I have relatives that adopted ..I didn't mean to sound harsh ! 


I just love my Nephews !! And the Hero's raising them.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Robie empty your inbox


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

californiadecks said:


> robie empty your inbox


10-4


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Robie said:


> 10-4


Wonder why it shows your name not capitalized in your quote?


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

blacktop said:


> What about the crack babies ?


I'm not giving babies crack for Christmas.. no matter how badly they want it.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Wonder why it shows your name not capitalized in your quote?


Because quoted text does that sometimes on CT.

Yeah, its a thing...


----------

